# How much to Tip at Harbor?



## captxtina (Aug 5, 2008)

So I'm new to cruising this summer, and I've been wondering:
1. When to tip, when not to tip?
2. How much to tip?
3. Does it matter if I'm at my homeport or visiting a port?

First, at my home port, where I see the same guys/gals every week, do I tip them with each launch service, or do I wait till the of the season? Or don't tip at all? In either case, how much?

Secondly at a visiting port...do you tip for the return of a round trip only, or each 1-way? 

Do you tip every person who helps you at a marina or harbor whether they're a harbormaster/assistant or a marina person? 

Does the percentage or dollar amount vary depending on if it's a dockhand or launch person? 

I don't want to be rude, but I also don't want to look like a fool or pay more than is customary.


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

Personally, I only tip if I get service above what is part of the fee I pay. It's certainly a nice gesture to tip or give a gift once a season at your homeport, but it's not something, I at least, feel is required.


----------



## ebs001 (May 8, 2006)

This is a very good question. Last year when in St. Augustine I stopped at a Marina there. A dockhand helped secure my boat, directed me to the nearest restrooms, the water and power hook-ups...the usual. I got the feeling that he was expecting a tip. I did not tip him but thought afterwards I should have. My feeling has been that Americans tip too much but when in Rome ...etc. I paid $80+ per night to the Marina and I did not need the assistance docking but still felt guilty enough that next time I will. It would be nice to hear how others deal with these situations so that we can get some sort of consensis.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

As a dockhand...I can tell you that in visiting marinas a tip of a couple of bucks on up to 5 bucks for those that REALLY help you is appreciated upon arrival. It is also RARE to get one from a sailor...and normal to get one from a power boater. Don't ask me why...just the way it is. 
I would not feel obligated to tip anyone who did not greet you in a friendly manner and do more than take a couple of lines around a cleat. But when someone is friendly, sticks around to help with spring lines, fenders and electric/water connections and marina and local advice...it is a good thing to encourage that kind of service. 
My particular pet peeve is those who call in and ask us to stick around after closing time for their late arrival and then simply say thanks! Ditto those who come in, in a storm or squall and leave us soaking wet with the same end result after wrestling them into their slip. 

I don't know what the routine is on launch services as a local, and I would suggest asking other local owners, but as a transient I always tipped the kid a few bucks per round trip.


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

cam - I would guess that most powerboats are a tad more flush than sailors. Anyone that can afford $1,000 fill-ups, certainly has more spare cash than I do


----------



## eryka (Mar 16, 2006)

PBzeer said:


> cam - I would guess that most powerboats are a tad more flush than sailors. Anyone that can afford $1,000 fill-ups, certainly has more spare cash than I do


OTOH, you're out cruising, and the dockhands are doing a tough job for minimum wage ... I'm with Cam and figure that what is a small amount of money for me will really make some kid's day, and encourage future "above and beyond" service.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Actually, PBZ's not cruising, he is on a boat so the authorities have a harder time figuring out where he is...


----------



## eryka (Mar 16, 2006)

sailingdog said:


> Actually, PBZ's not cruising, he is on a boat so the authorities have a harder time figuring out where he is...


IF that were true, it would be all the more reason to want to be remembered fondly: "Huh? Aria? Gee officer, we get so many boats in here, I just don' remember any partickler one" vs: "Aria? Yeah, I remember the cheap SOB"

Actuall, not the case, we've met John IRL and he's not bad for a conservative


----------



## Quickstep192 (Jan 6, 2001)

I occasionally go to downtown annapolis by boat and get a slip at a marina that charges me $20 for two hours. The slip I get doesn't have docklines and is ordinarily too big, so the help from the dockhand is really appreciated. I generally tip $5. Does that seem reasonable? To me it often doesn't seem like enough, but $10 seems like toomuch and something like $7 seems cheesy.


----------



## Idiens (Jan 9, 2007)

This side of the pond, and in northern climes, tipping is less common.... that may explain why there are very few dockhands. If you get some help with lines, it will be from another yachtie, whereby a sailor is more likely to help than a motor boater. The harbour masters don't seem to expect tips but compensate by increasing the fees each year and they provide little more than advice, and only if you ask the right questions.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

LOL....overtipping as well as undertipping tend to get you remembered..


eryka said:


> IF that were true, it would be all the more reason to want to be remembered fondly: "Huh? Aria? Gee officer, we get so many boats in here, I just don' remember any partickler one" vs: "Aria? Yeah, I remember the cheap SOB"
> 
> Actuall, not the case, we've met John IRL and he's not bad for a conservative


----------



## Lostmt (Jun 4, 2006)

Good thread.
I didn't realize that if a marina employee help you with docking they would expect a tip. Good to know. Hard to understand specially if you just paid $80.00 for a nights stay.


----------



## captxtina (Aug 5, 2008)

All of your responses are helpful, and a few more insights are welcome, too.

A couple of things that may influence my dilemma...
I'm the youngest person I've seen out cruising; I be-friend people along the way, and I have a genuine respect for my elders.
So, it feels odd to tip someone who has more years than I (which is most people out there, except for the kids that eryka mentioned). And, regarding the home port, I've gotten to know the guys and gals well, and it feels weird to tip someone you see all the time. I actually get the sense that the guy that runs the launch accepts the tip with some reluctance/embarrassment from me (which I also don't want to be the cause of). Thus my question about only tipping at the end of the season with a thank you card (except in special cases). 


Based on what I've heard so far, and my first season . . .

At my home port, I'm still not sure. Often I'm bringing a lot of gear to the boat on the Friday, and then bringing it back via the launch on the Sunday.
Launch: $? On this question, I'm still not sure.


At a visiting port:
Launch: I'm thinking a buck is a fair tip for each one-way trip in a launch.
Dockhands: If it's easy, $1 to each dockhand. However, as some folks said earlier in this thread, if it's a tough docking, then $5. Staying late, or horrible weather conditions (as was said earlier) warrants some greater amount. 
Office person: What about the person in the office? I was at one marina this summer where a wonderful lady helped me get a taxi, figure out the bus schedules, and overall, went out of her way. I shared with her my sincere gratitude and said thank you. I will certainly keep the marina in mind the next time I'm in Plymouth.  I mailed her a thank you card, which to me, says more than money.



Regarding Rude persons: 
To "camraderie", thanks for the note on "help" that is rude. I've been unsure about this one as well. 

Additional Lesson Learned:
In addition to keeping a stack of quarters on the boat for laundry, I've also realized that keeping a stack of dollar bills on board is also important (I see an opener for a joke here  ). I have kicked myself for not having any cash on me (or only a $20) when I really wanted to tip someone who's shown great consideration. 

One more thing: 
Regardless of the situation, people should be kind, and should not expect anything in return.


----------



## captxtina (Aug 5, 2008)

sailingdog said:


> LOL....overtipping as well as undertipping tend to get you remembered..


To SailingDog: A really nice docking job also gets you remembered. 
And to bring it back to this thread....you'll be seen as a God or Goddess so tipping is not expected -- they're just happy to be around you.


----------



## Lostmt (Jun 4, 2006)

captxtina said:


> One more thing:
> Regardless of the situation, people should be kind, and should not expect anything in return.


I agree with this 100%. Any one that makes their living in the service industry that makes less than minimum wage are the ones that I consider tipping and only then if they give a reasonable good service. I feel that tipping has become over expected by employees that are making a living salary. You represent the company or marina that you work for and should give excellent service without a tip.

Ok I know other will jump all over me on this one. That's ok.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

captxtina...absolutely...we have a customer service job...and it is our duty to our employer to provide that service and attitude to *every* customer. If we do...the customers will come back and keep the business going and we will make more tips in aggregate. There is no excuse for bad service when being nice is easy and what we get paid for.


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

If I ever docked helped by Cam...a kick in the butt would be something I'd give him..


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Be careful, your foot might get stuck up his backside...then you'd be stuck with RV boy.


Giulietta said:


> If I ever docked helped by Cam...a kick in the butt would be something I'd give him..


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Thank god his keel is 10ft. deep and about to fall off!! We have a 7ft. channel!!


----------



## xort (Aug 4, 2006)

The one place I always tip is at the pumpout.


----------



## mgmhead (Jan 14, 2007)

I always tip the attendant at the pumpout and the fuel pump. I also tip when visiting a marina and there are dock hands to assist with my arrival. Usual $5.00, never more and sometimes only 1 or 2 dollars. The only people who help me with lines when docking in my home slip are fellow sailors and they work for beer.

M. Moorehead
s/v Rhythm
Sabre 34


----------



## sck5 (Aug 20, 2007)

THe pumpout guys really do have a crappy job. They deserve some extra.


----------



## tommays (Sep 9, 2008)

In this neck of the woods everbody on the dock is working for school money and i find it pretty easy to slip a hard working kid 2 bucks for a launch trip or what ever


There sure as heck not making a living wage


----------



## djodenda (Mar 4, 2006)

Gee....

I've never tipped anybody at the couple of marinas up here where they help you with dock lines...

I've never seen anybody tip anybody....

Maybe we're extra cheap in the PNW or I'm extra clueless...

Hmmmm....


----------



## Boasun (Feb 10, 2007)

It also depends on the attitude that the assisting person has also. Surely and solvently just don't get it or the tip either. 
But if the young lad/lass are cheerful and helpful then the tip is tendered.


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

*Pumpout*

Thanks - I was wonderin' about the pumpout guy ...

I stayed at a marina for 2 nights (@ $75/night) last year. Before I left, I called the office to have a pumpout done sometime that morning. About an hour or two later, the guy comes down to the pumpout boat and motored across the fairway (about 50') and pumped out the charter thatwe were on, then motored back to the slip that he came from. I remember that it took him a couple of tries to start the motor on the vaccuum pump. He was a nice guy, and we talked for a bit about the owner of the boat I had chartered.

I didn't tip him...

I've wondered about it ever since.

Next time I'll make it up to him.


----------



## AE28 (Jun 20, 2008)

We're just day sailors on an inland lake, so none of these situations apply to us.

However, we do quite a bit of (land and air) travelling so would like to comment:

We agree that tipping should be a gratuity - a thank you for service above and beyond the norm; it should not be "expected" or automatic.

We NEVER tip a "suit"; if the service rendered is deserving, we write a letter to his/her boss.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Good policy, IMHO, if the person is a manager or owner, they shouldn't expect nor receive a tip.


AE28 said:


> We're just day sailors on an inland lake, so none of these situations apply to us.
> 
> However, we do quite a bit of (land and air) travelling so would like to comment:
> 
> ...


----------



## westerly33 (Aug 1, 2007)

In our marina contract we have a note that it is not expected that patrons will tip the marina crew.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

There's a difference if you're a marina regular, where your contract goes towards paying their salaries, versus if you're a transient that is staying just for a night or two.



westerly33 said:


> In our marina contract we have a note that it is not expected that patrons will tip the marina crew.


----------



## tommays (Sep 9, 2008)

We take GOOD CARE of the *launch opps* they are the ones that come out in the pouring rain so i can go home to my nice dry bed


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

wise man... 


tommays said:


> We take GOOD CARE of the *launch opps* they are the ones that come out in the pouring rain so i can go home to my nice dry bed


----------



## sailortjk1 (Dec 20, 2005)

Our boat (Currently) is on a slip in one of the most expensive marinas in the area. I don't feel necessary to tip.
But, one of the last pump outs was done by a kid we have come to know over the years, he was telling us it would be his last weekend as he was going back to school. He is always very nice and attentive to us, so I handed him a 10 and said for your book funds or a twelve pack.
In our previous harbor we were on a mooring. The tender drivers held a party every year at the end of the season. I would always pitch in 40 for their party.


----------



## NauticalFishwife (Dec 12, 2007)

It's like any other service... tip to those who do a good job. I keep a plastic container in my top drawer by the companionway stuffed with 5's and 1's. Out and about the Chesapeake I usually tip $5.00 for those who assist you with lines. I always tip the Annapolis Pump Out Boat $5.00-even though they are not suppose to accept tips..l.I figure they split those up at the end of the day and enjoy the treat. And what a stinky job they have. Once this summer I pulled into Harbor Inn and Marina in St Michaels. The kid at the dock hadn't a clue what he was doing... he got a $2.00 tip. When we went for fuel at Annapolis Landing... the lady got $5.00 for coming out in the cold and tossing us their lines. I can't imagine asking someone to stay after hours! Usually they simply give you a slip assignment and say they'll catch you in the morning! At our marina I always tip the guys who haul our boat 10 each and buy at least once during the summer ALL the guys ice cream one day and beer another. And I give the ladies in office a little gift before I leave for the winter. I know it's not suppose to make a difference...but it does. Everyone like to be appreciated.


----------



## ardoin (Mar 8, 2008)

I always tip the pump out boat. I get Xmas gifts for the folks at the dock that help out and I offer a beer to anyone that does a good job helping me back into the dock. I never thought of offering $'s for this since most everyone that helps out is a fellow sailboat owner at the marina. I think we are all willing to help cause we either know each other or we want to make sure the transient or newbie doesn't mess up and ding the other boats.

My one bad experience was this year's boat show. I helped a transient get his boat backed into a slip, tied up, and got the fenders placed out properly. The couple never said thanks. Later that day when I returned from walking the dogs I let the dogs loose for their run down the dock to the boat, the man got off his boat and tried to kick my dogs! Next time he tries to pull into a slip I think I'll just stand on the end of the dock and laugh loudly.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

I've found that people who act like that transient often find their dinghy floating away in the middle of the night. 


ardoin said:


> I always tip the pump out boat. I get Xmas gifts for the folks at the dock that help out and I offer a beer to anyone that does a good job helping me back into the dock. I never thought of offering $'s for this since most everyone that helps out is a fellow sailboat owner at the marina. I think we are all willing to help cause we either know each other or we want to make sure the transient or newbie doesn't mess up and ding the other boats.
> 
> My one bad experience was this year's boat show. I helped a transient get his boat backed into a slip, tied up, and got the fenders placed out properly. The couple never said thanks. Later that day when I returned from walking the dogs I let the dogs loose for their run down the dock to the boat, the man got off his boat and tried to kick my dogs! Next time he tries to pull into a slip I think I'll just stand on the end of the dock and laugh loudly.


----------



## T37SOLARE (Feb 1, 2008)

If I'm pulling into a transient slip for the night, I normally give a $5 tip for helping with the lines.

As for the yard at launch, I find a 12 pack of their favorite 5:00 beverage will buy me an hour or so in the slings to paint my centerboard without getting billed for the time.

Works every time!


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

In your home port it is always worth asking the locals, because there are often established amounts and procedures, i.e. in some places the launch drivers are only tipped on the RETURN trip, not on the morning trip out. But, they either rotate shifts or pool tips--so it works out. And sometimes those amounts are "gently" suggested by the sponsoring YC to their members, with the intent that they're part of the larger picture.

OTOH if someone does something special for you, something beyond their job function? By all means, let them know you appreciate it. That's the kind of extra motivation that keeps extra care coming.

Its also not unknown for someone to say "We didn't have any change--will you be on same shift next week?" so if you are caught short--at least you don't piss the guys off.


----------

